# One of our members kitty's just crossed the bridge....



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

So sorry. I'm glad the kids are doing ok... that always hard. So sorry for the loss and I'll be lighting a candle too.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm sorry for their loss. It is never easy, no matter how old or sick the pet was.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Aw, so sorry. It is never easy to lose a beloved pet.


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

I thank everyone...had been in such a great mood until this....poor Puss...she had been rolling the garden earlier and got her loving when it was lunch time...she was a great mouser, and loved the dogs and they loved her...Presley (4yrs) just said he's mad at who ran over his cat and they should be sad. He has never experienced death in any way, so he still doesn't understand fully. He just asked if Puss would be back for supper, so I dread dinner time. I thank you all so much


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Sorry for the loss of Puss.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry...


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Poor sweetie! I know that while Dax was missing the kids seemed to take it well for the most part. By Tuesday afternoon, Angelina finally broke down in tears. We are here for you! I know how hard it is to see your little ones sad and trying to understand. {{HUGS}}


Tiffany


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm sorry about your kitty. It's a true testament to what animals bring to our lives that we all go on to have other pets after experiencing the sharp pain of losing a furry friend.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Lori,
I'm sorry to hear about the loss of Puss. I know exactly what you are going thru. One of the family cats was hit by a car when my son are just a bit older than yours. It actually happened as he was waiting for the school bus, thank goodness, he didnt notice it happening. 
If there is anything I can do, just give me a holler

Nancy


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Memphis & Holly's Mom said:


> I thank everyone...had been in such a great mood until this....poor Puss...she had been rolling the garden earlier and got her loving when it was lunch time...she was a great mouser, and loved the dogs and they loved her...Presley (4yrs) just said he's mad at who ran over his cat and they should be sad. He has never experienced death in any way, so he still doesn't understand fully. He just asked if Puss would be back for supper, so I dread dinner time. I thank you all so much


I am so sorry for your loss.

My daughter was almost 4 when we lost our GSD Nikki. Alyssa kept asking if we could get another Nikki. She had no concept that Nikki was her own individual.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

The whole pack will say a prayer for Puss and your whole family tonight.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your sweet kitty.........


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

oh...I am so sorry to hear this, the poor kitty and family....play with some cat nip baby until you see your family again....


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I know some members here don't understand it, but cats become just as good constant friends to us as our pups do. Sending you some hugs.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of Puss. It is so hard losing a pet but with kids it seems doubly hard because they dont understand. I will say a prayer for Puss and your family


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

I thank everyone for their prayers, Presley just came in from playing and was crying he missed Puss...she'd follow him around the garden. I tell you I was doing pretty good until I went to the grocery...when I pulled the van out in the road I could see where she was hit...and I was crying on the way to the store...Holly & Memphis have been checking all over outside, and nosing up to the deck...we all miss our girl...but knowing I'm not alone is sure a nice feeling...I told Presley about the Rainbow Bridge, and that she is there playing with bugs and snacking on apples (she loved them)


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Puss will see you all again at the Rainbow Bridge. Until then, have a wonderful life in the sun, sweet one.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

allux00 said:


> I'm so sorry. I know some members here don't understand it, but cats become just as good constant friends to us as our pups do. Sending you some hugs.


I'm NOT a cat person, we've just never been able to keep them. DH is allergic for one reason, but They are such sweet critters and I just feel for Lori's family right now!



Memphis & Holly's Mom said:


> I thank everyone for their prayers, Presley just came in from playing and was crying he missed Puss...she'd follow him around the garden. I tell you I was doing pretty good until I went to the grocery...when I pulled the van out in the road I could see where she was hit...and I was crying on the way to the store...Holly & Memphis have been checking all over outside, and nosing up to the deck...we all miss our girl...but knowing I'm not alone is sure a nice feeling...I told Presley about the Rainbow Bridge, and that she is there playing with bugs and snacking on apples (she loved them)


 
Again - prayers for you and your family! I can only imagine it will hit each of yall at different times and the younger kids are going to need those happy explanations. We're here for you and the candle is lit too! I"m so sorry.. wish I was better with words at times like this.


Tiffany


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry, losing a pet is hard no matter what it is. 

We're sending some prayers your way.


----------

